# Four new Mice :D And some new tricks



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

These are my first mice. Four beautiful does. 
Big thanks to marksmice for selling them to me 8D

So photies

This is Pepsi, the most social, she's the one who always wants to play and be out. 

















This is Sprite








(Pepsi i foreground)

This is Kiki









And Terru









Pepsi and Sprite have black eyes, Terru and Kiki have pink eyes. So far i've only made guesses at their colors. 
Pepsi i'm certain is a broken black. 
Sprite i think is Broken silver
Kiki i'm not at all sure, possible red eyed polar fox?
And Terru i'm thinking is Lilac?

Pepsi is my fav. shes so amazingly smart, she knows a variety or tricks already, and has a 'mouse agility course'
 
This is the video of Pepsi's basic agility, however a hoop, see-saw and A-frame has been added to her course


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, so cute and Pepsi's so clever! I think it's great to be able to train mice to do agility- whenever I have tried with mine they just sit and look at me or wander off in the other direction :roll: Also, I can't seem to find a treat to tempt them with that they will eat outside the cage, I obviously have thick mice- although maybe it's me that's the thick one and the mice that are super bright after all they're the ones that are sat there whilst i'm doing all the work,making courses and stupid noises of encouragement in a last desperate bid to get one of them to move in the right direction :lol: :lol: 
Well done! it would be great to see some more of Pepsi if you carry on with her "Mouse Agility"


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

haha that's awesome! I've always wanted to train a mouse to do things like that. All i've managed is the command squeek lol
How long did it take you to teach her that?
(btw, loves to the name Kiki)


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

She'd mastered going in the right direction and going over normal jumps after just a day. It took her two days to get the hoop right, but i'm patient and she got there in the end  I got her Friday the 30th, so she's doing pretty well to have gotten so far in under two weeks 8D
Finding the right treat is indeed difficult, i tried all sorts of things and although she will do it for cherios she won't always take the treat at the end of the course and wil;l just turn around and do it again in the other direction xD
I'd honestly never heard of mouse agility until a few days before i got these four. I found a woman on youtube who does amazing things with mice, and she'd trained them in agility. I have dogs who are trained and thought i could do a similar thing with my mice, however these are much harder to train than dogs. but its great fun 

The name Kiki was given by my sister, she loves japanese anime and named kiki after 'Kiki's delivery Service'


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love all their markings, pepsi's so clever aww bless her


----------



## Mrs. Beach (Sep 20, 2010)

Your mouse agility video is cool! I am training my Blue Boy to some to wherever I scratch my finger on the vocal command, "Come!" I, too, had trouble finding the right treat. Cheerios take too long to eat. FerretVite is messy and takes two hands. What works for me is crackers! You can click and hold the cracker out to the mouse who takes a mouse-sized mouthful, and is ready to go again in an instant. An added benefit is that your mouse will not get full and disinterested as soon!

Here is Blue Boy early in his training:


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

That little obstacle course run is awesome!


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Pepsi acctually passed away last month. She caught a cold i think. 
I'll be getting some new marked mice from Miss.Understood later this month / early next. The new ones will probably learn this too


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute


----------

